# Surgery Elective in the US & Canada



## roaringflamer

Hello all! I'm currently a 4th year medical student from Singapore and i'm thinking of doing a surgery elective in one of the US or Canadian hospitals in june 2012. i would like to get some recommendations for a hospital which would be good to go to for surgery where there is hopefully a great teaching culture and they allow students to do procedures and assist plenty in operations. Thank you.


----------



## harrysantros

In my opinion I would like to say that surgery elective in US & Canada.As,it is very beneficial to the students to take the knowledge of it.I hope you will also try to get the idea of it.


----------

